# Feeder Fish?



## Chipaw (Jun 9, 2010)

Having a hard time lately getting a steady supply of feeder fish be they goldfish or guppies. Is there a decent and not to far out store in around Burquitlam that carries feeders on a regular basis?
Thanks


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Did you check IPU (Island Pets Unlimited) 101-4501 North Road
http://www.islandpets.ca


----------



## Chipaw (Jun 9, 2010)

Yes I did. First one I go to as they are right across the K mart from me.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Kinda thought you had as it's the best place in the area....There used to be a place off Blue Mountain rd and Austin ave. called Pet Junkies that might have some , if they're still in business lol Only other close places I know are King Eds & Pet Habitat (Brentwood Mall) or Petsmart, they are all pretty close to a skytrain station. You could always start up a tank for guppies or mollies , they both breed fast


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Chipaw,
We have small feeders at the moment for sure. We use two sources for feeder goldfish now, also we are bringing in monster feeders next week, pool comets that we will offer feeder pricing.


----------



## Chipaw (Jun 9, 2010)

They would have to breed at hyperspeed to keep my Peacock Bass in food 
He's not quite big enough to down small crayfish yet. Had a try and a fail yesterday.
Sorry Pool Comets? Never mind I figured it out 
Small ones? I did not see any there yesterday afternoon. Wil have to try again tomorrow


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Chipaw said:


> They would have to breed at hyperspeed to keep my Peacock Bass in food


lol not sure they breed that fast......pool comets are just regular goldfish, like the ones you win at fairs.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Art Knapp's on the flats on King George Highway about 44th Ave. had small pink minnows (blunt nose minnow) last weekend @ 10 for $1.00.

I bought 100. They were going fast though there were 3 other people waiting to get some while I was getting mine counted.


----------



## Chipaw (Jun 9, 2010)

Thank you all for your replies.
Since getting the baby PBass back to a healthy critter status, I have become a wee bit protective. He's grown so much since getting back to normal.
I want to keep that progress going in a forward direction


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Have you considered feeding him packaged foods? Hikari Massivore pellets, cichlid gold pellets and arowona sticks would be a good start. The Massivore pellets have like two feeders each worth of protien! Sure you could train your Pbass on it quickly....


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Why not start breeding cichlids for feeders. I got a pair of 15" male midas and 12" female midas that would spawn about 1000+ fry every month. I use the fry as feeders. The fry grow to 1"-3" fast and ready to be use as feeders. Rogers have some mature midas cichlids.


----------



## Chipaw (Jun 9, 2010)

I have tried to give the little beggar no moving feed and even if it has been a while between feedings it turns it's nose up.
I'd love to be able to go that route or at least have that as an option for slow times for feeder availability but it does not seem to be in the cards right now.
The cichlid route also sounds like an option. Will definitely keep in mind.
Thanks to Rastapus and staff. They got me some guppies and small feeders today! The guppies are already gone. A feeder goldfish as well. It tried to take a ghost shrimp but spit it out. Thanks a ton guys!


----------



## Kei (May 4, 2010)

i thought king eds always had feeder fish in same is IPU.... weird to me that they dont have any in.... u can breed gold fish they breed like monsters. hence why they are so common as feeder fish


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Feeder fish would need to be bred in ponds, not as easy as you may think.


----------



## Kei (May 4, 2010)

hahah i know lots of people that have ponds and they dont do very much and every summer litters of goldfish just appear out of no where. lots of people dont even know what to do with it.. which is why lots of people never want to add goldfish in there ponds...if u keep koi...u can never get rid of the goldfish...=) add goldfish to a pond is like white elphanting your self.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Agreed, but as a suggestion to breed your own in such a way as feeders is not practical is what I was trying to get across.


----------

